# paint pots as a base.



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 4, 2007)

who else is in LOVE with this idea? i know, i am. yesterday, i spent 45 minutes just putting colours over the paint pots and everything looked amazing. 

let me tell you. 
delft under moonflower eyeshadow does wonders! both the artists and i were amazed. i cannot even describe to you how beautiful it looks. 

i am terribly sorry my beloved bare canvas paint, but i am going to have to retire you and move on to something new and better: paint pots!
seriously, i will never use anything other than paint pots again [until they run out, of course]. 

gosh, 
I AM IN LOVE. 
does anyone feel the same??


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 4, 2007)

fantastic base for shadows, also really nice to wear alone.


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 4, 2007)

Delft as a base for Club e/s. Gorgeous!


----------



## vintagepinupgir (Aug 4, 2007)

Oooooh!  I just went to MAC today and bought rubenesque and fresco rose.  They are beautiful and so smooth and moisturizing.  My fiance and I are having a date night tomorrow night at a nice italian resturant and I have been planning my pink/lavender eye with fresco rose, helium, kitchmas, shimmertime, and blacktrack fluid line!  Oh, I'm so excited to get to use it!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 4, 2007)

I love the new paint pots! Smooth application, color grab and no creasing!


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Delft as a base for Club e/s. Gorgeous!_

 
If you liked that, try Moss Scape. That's what I wore under Club yesterday. BANGIN'.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ductapemyheartt* 

 
_... i will never use anything other than paint pots again [until they run out, of course]._

 
Girl, they're _*PERM*_. They NEVER have to run out.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 4, 2007)

I got 3 paint pots the other day.  Yesterday, during the day I wore Bare Study from lashes to brow and then lined with Blackground.  It looked so fresh and clean and it was SO quick to apply.  Then last night, we went to a birthday party so I added Greenstroke on my lid, Ether e/s in the crease, and Nylon over Bare Study as a highlight. I am really liking these!!  I want to add Delft, Fresco Rose and Rubanesque to my collection soon!


----------



## apharo86 (Aug 4, 2007)

these are the most amazing things that have been put out lately.

they are beautiful! i'm so glad they are perm.


----------



## juicyaddict (Aug 4, 2007)

yes, i love them too.  i have artifact, delft, indianwood, bare study, constructivist.  i use them as a base.  i have used artifact under cranberry.  indianwood under goldmode or woodwinked.  indianwood is my favorite.  constructivist i have used under mulch.  delft under shimmermoss or turquatic.  they are all so smooth and makes colors pop.  does not crease on me.  i also got a sample of painterly.
i would like to hear all other combos you have tried.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 4, 2007)

Delft + Turqautic and moonflower = <3


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_



Girl, they're *PERM*. They NEVER have to run out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
'


ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?!?!
YES.


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 4, 2007)

I think my favorite is Rubenesque. 

I used these all day long on all of my customers, and haven't found anything I didn't like. I think my favorite eye of the day was on an NW45: Constructivist from lash to above the crease, then Falling Star from the center of the lid out and up towards the tail of the brow. Then I lined with Photogravure and smudged. That's it. No other product. It looked AMAZING.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 4, 2007)

Rose pigment over Artifact looks GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Kiko (Aug 4, 2007)

a little off topic...do you all use any brushes for that, or just fingers?


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 4, 2007)

I haven't gotten a chance to play around with the new paint pots yet, but damn, you people are only making it worse!

Except for Blackground, which is almost identical to Sharkskin from what I've seen. That lessens the tension...slightly.


----------



## Chrystia (Aug 5, 2007)

I was pretty in the air about the paint pots, so I just bought Fresco Rose because it was so pretty. But having used it, I LOVE IT. As soon as I get more money I am going to be getting more. 

Also Kiko, I've been using 228 or 242 eye brushes to apply my paint. It goes on nice and even. What is also nice it is easier to not waste product with the pots whereas the paint tubes can sometimes be a struggle to not get too much or not enough.


----------



## sitasati (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm still learning how to blend colors but i loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeee to wear artifact alone or under cranberry! I bought greenstroke and delft today. I want indianwood, constructivist and blackground.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiko* 

 
_a little off topic...do you all use any brushes for that, or just fingers?_

 
fingers....
i know it is probably not all that sanitary....but i think it is easier.


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 5, 2007)

i used my fresco rose paint pot underneath sushi flower & pink venus yesterday... i'm not a fan of wearing pinks but dannnng it looked nice


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 5, 2007)

does anyone have a creasing problem with these...


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 5, 2007)

im mad at this thread, because now im gonna go spend a bajillion dollars on paint pots!


----------



## juicyaddict (Aug 5, 2007)

i use a concealer brush to apply paint pot or my fingers when i use bare study to coat entire area.  seriously i want all paint pots.  i am excited for the yellowish one coming out with mcqueen.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_does anyone have a creasing problem with these..._

 
i have not had any problems.....


----------



## melliquor (Aug 5, 2007)

I tried Greenstroke today and I love how creamy they are.  It feels very moisturising.  I am getting a few more on Tuesday.  I have now Greenstroke, Delft, and Artifact.  I think I am getting Bare Study, Indianwood, and Fresco Rose.


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 5, 2007)

Re: BRUSHES

Use the 217 and you will fall in love.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiko* 

 
_a little off topic...do you all use any brushes for that, or just fingers?_

 
I tried using a consealer brush, but I prefer my fingers.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_does anyone have a creasing problem with these..._

 
No creasing on me, and I have mega oily lids and live in 100% humidity Florida 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_Re: BRUSHES

Use the 217 and you will fall in love._

 
Will rinsing with water after you use the 217 be ok or does it need to be cleaned with brush cleaner after every use with paint pots?


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Will rinsing with water after you use the 217 be ok or does it need to be cleaned with brush cleaner after every use with paint pots?_

 
Good question! At home, I just swirl my 217 over a baby wipe (can't live without these!) when I'm done. The paint pots don't get the brush all crunchy like the Fluidlines do. 

Incidently, I do the baby wipe trick with my brushes after using Fluidline, too. Buys me a bit of time before having to wash, though I have 2 brushes (a 211 and a 266)  that I dedicate just for Fluidlines 'cause they get so manky so quickly.


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 5, 2007)

OK, re creasing: These do not crease if you build in light coats when you want to build up intensity. Proof: I wore a sort-of-mask made exclusively of Paint Pots for a promotion at the counter. The colors went over my smile lines in the corners of my eyes, and over my cheeks. At the end of a 9-hour day, the colors where all exactly where I put them, and the color intensity was the same, too. 

Ladies: these are no transfer and no-smudge. I tried to smudge them for a few customers, and it didn't impact the design at all. (Each customer who saw me do that bought a Paint Pot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Of course, I was truly won-over when they came off my face easily when I washed after work. And the black one didn't even stain my NW15 skin!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 5, 2007)

I just have to say that I am LOVIN' these. I've been playing with different combos and here are some I liked...

With *Fresco Rose*:
Pink Venus
Sushi Flower
Helium Pig.
Viz-A-Violet Pig.
Stars N Rockets
Vex
Cloudbound
Rite of Spring

With *Artifact*:
Beautyburst
B-Rich
Cranberry
Star Violet
Full Flame
Sketch
Agate
Revved Up Pig.
Club
Beauty Marked

With *Delft*:
Club
Metamorph
Steamy
Aquadisiac
Peridot
Big T
Parrot
Ether MES

With *Bare Study*:
Pretty much everything!

With *Blackground*:
Softwash Grey Pig.
Silver Ring
Ether
Beauty Marked
Electra
Freshwater

Using these along are great too. They blend so well together. I like to combine:
Delft + Artifact
Bare Study + Fresco Rose + Blackground
Fresco Rose + Delft

I also think these paint pots are the solution to the lustre e/s and chunkier pigments. 

As for creasing...I haven't had any problems so far. I apply them with a synthetic haired brush, specifically my Japonesque foundation one, I then blend and try to even out with my ring finger. 

Anywhos, I want all of these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm glad they're perm so I can buy them gradually. Can't wait for the McQueen ones to roll in...I'm buying all of those for sure!


----------



## lsperry (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I just have to say that I am LOVIN' these. I've been playing with different combos 
I also think these paint pots are the solution to the lustre e/s and chunkier pigments. 

As for creasing...I haven't had any problems so far. I apply them with a synthetic haired brush, specifically my Japonesque foundation one, I then blend and try to even out with my ring finger. 

Anywhos, I want all of these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm glad they're perm so I can buy them gradually. Can't wait for the McQueen ones to roll in...I'm buying all of those for sure!_

 
Thank you for posting the different combos. I gotta try them.

I use Smashbox's #4 or MAC's 249 or 242 to apply. Both work well in giving me a thin application.....And so far they haven't creased on me, either.

I love, love, love the paint pots!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 6, 2007)

i wanna buy them all! they sound amazing


----------



## makeup_chica (Aug 6, 2007)

with all these wondeful things you all are saying now i'm pissed because i didn't buy any when i went to MAC on friday... BOO =[


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_OK, re creasing: These do not crease if you build in light coats when you want to build up intensity. Proof: I wore a sort-of-mask made exclusively of Paint Pots for a promotion at the counter. The colors went over my smile lines in the corners of my eyes, and over my cheeks. At the end of a 9-hour day, the colors where all exactly where I put them, and the color intensity was the same, too. 

Ladies: these are no transfer and no-smudge. I tried to smudge them for a few customers, and it didn't impact the design at all. (Each customer who saw me do that bought a Paint Pot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Of course, I was truly won-over when they came off my face easily when I washed after work. And the black one didn't even stain my NW15 skin!_

 
Well, I do build lightly and I am still having a touch of creasing. Then again I have sometimes watery/allergy eyes,..so I guess it just depends. I like the colors and the whole in a pot concept,.. but not going to retire my regular paints,....which don't even budge when I have a wet eye days. Wish Rubenesque was a regular paint,.......this color is the shizz


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 6, 2007)

I got 3 of these!!

They are love love love!!!

My poor bamboom paint has to be put away also.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 6, 2007)

K, so I did a climbing competition the other night...and wore one of the paintpots by itself.
Freaking love.
Sweating, grunting, wiping my face with my hands, chalk, all of it. 
Freaking never budged.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_K, so I did a climbing competition the other night...and wore one of the paintpots by itself.
Freaking love.
Sweating, grunting, wiping my face with my hands, chalk, all of it. 
Freaking never budged._

 
WOW!!!


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Aug 6, 2007)

What type of effect would applying these paint pots as a base create?  Oh, btw, I was wondering if anyone has pictures of these paint pots applied on the eyes...would really love to see this, even though I take your word for them being amazing!


----------



## lsperry (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *friend_of_MAC* 

 
_What type of effect would applying these paint pots as a base create?  Oh, btw, I was wondering if anyone has pictures of these paint pots applied on the eyes...would really love to see this, even though I take your word for them being amazing!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The effect is they intensify my eyeshadow where they appear true to color. The PPs also make application and blending a breeze as well as preventing creasing.

Also,  there are plenty of examples in the MEMBER FOTD section where you can see the different ways people have used them as well as color combinations alone and with eyeshadows.

HTH


----------



## Colorqueen (Aug 7, 2007)

I had a makeover done at the MAC counter (which I almost never get to go to a MAC counter), and I had Delft, Greensmoke put on with the Steel colored technacolor pencil and it was gorgeous.

However, my eyes started to water a bit and the paint came right off.  That was disappointing, but the other eye did not water as much and it stayed on better over there.

I did not buy any yet, but that made me wonder how well they will stay on me.

I LOVE the colors and texture so far though, but if they come off that easily, who cares...


----------



## Colorqueen (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 

 
_Well, I do build lightly and I am still having a touch of creasing. Then again I have sometimes watery/allergy eyes,..so I guess it just depends. I like the colors and the whole in a pot concept,.. but not going to retire my regular paints,....which don't even budge when I have a wet eye days. Wish Rubenesque was a regular paint,.......this color is the shizz_

 

Watery eyes do these paints in almost instantly.  If my eyes do not water, I imagine they will stay put, but they came off really fast when my eyes watered.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FL last better, but LLL is the best as a base.  

I can not use the tube paints- they burn my lids over time


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_does anyone have a creasing problem with these..._

 
i had an ma do my makeup.. one eye using painterly paint pot and the other was based with something else? concealor maybe.. after about 6 hrs, i looked in the mirror and i had a line demarcation in my shadow at the crease! only on the eye where the paint pot was used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  i was not happy! my shadow looked a touch more vibrant, but the crease was not happening! no paint pots for me.

i guess it's like CCB, some people can use them as a base, some can't.


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 7, 2007)

I used the Paint Pots on every single customer this past weekend and sold the crap out of them!  We did the same thing that Clairesauntie did (the sort-of mask) and they stayed put all day long without a smudge or smear.  They are fantastic, and I've been wearing them on a daily basis...no creasing at all!


----------



## KTB (Aug 7, 2007)

OOh these posts are totally making me excited to go to MAC this weekend


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 7, 2007)

I'd be interested to hear about the way they last with people with watery eyes if the Paint Pot dries first. The product is supposed to be waterproof... after a dry-down time of about a minute or so, I wonder if you watery-eyed folk would have better luck? Anyone???


----------



## Karyn (Aug 7, 2007)

I bought Constructivist on Sunday and Greenstroke (with Ether) today.  Wow, I love them so far!  I didn't get Painterly because I still have almost a full tube of Untitled paint, and want to try to use it up, though it may take a century--paints have really lasted for me!  

I can't recall the brown e/s I used on top of the Constructivist, but it stayed on really well!  Today, my MA used Greenstroke on one eye and Delft on the other as a base, then used Ether on the outer crease and lid and Haux on the crease with Ether on top.  It looked super!   I had put some Fresco Rose under the brow to check it out and all together, it looked so good, and now I want to buy the Fresco Rose.  I chose the Greenstroke instead of the Delft, because it seemed more practical for a day eye.  The Delft looks like a smoky eye color to me.  

Anyway, I want more paint pots....


----------



## Kitt3n (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_OK, re creasing: These do not crease if you build in light coats when you want to build up intensity. Proof: I wore a sort-of-mask made exclusively of Paint Pots for a promotion at the counter. The colors went over my smile lines in the corners of my eyes, and over my cheeks. At the end of a 9-hour day, the colors where all exactly where I put them, and the color intensity was the same, too. 

Ladies: these are no transfer and no-smudge. I tried to smudge them for a few customers, and it didn't impact the design at all. (Each customer who saw me do that bought a Paint Pot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Of course, I was truly won-over when they came off my face easily when I washed after work. And the black one didn't even stain my NW15 skin!_

 
Would you post a pic of your mask?  I would LOVE to see this.  That goes for any person who has done this.


----------



## curlygirl45 (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_With *Fresco Rose*:
Pink Venus
Sushi Flower
Helium Pig.
Viz-A-Violet Pig.
Stars N Rockets
Vex
Cloudbound
Rite of Spring

With *Artifact*:
Beautyburst
B-Rich
Cranberry
Star Violet
Full Flame
Sketch
Agate
Revved Up Pig.
Club
Beauty Marked

With *Delft*:
Club
Metamorph
Steamy
Aquadisiac
Peridot
Big T
Parrot
Ether MES

With *Bare Study*:
Pretty much everything!

With *Blackground*:
Softwash Grey Pig.
Silver Ring
Ether
Beauty Marked
Electra
Freshwater

Using these along are great too. They blend so well together. I like to combine:
Delft + Artifact
Bare Study + Fresco Rose + Blackground
Fresco Rose + Delft
_

 
Thanks!  Great ideas to start with!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_I'd be interested to hear about the way they last with people with watery eyes if the Paint Pot dries first. The product is supposed to be waterproof... after a dry-down time of about a minute or so, I wonder if you watery-eyed folk would have better luck? Anyone???_

 
My Rubenesque and Bare study were dry before my eyes started to water. Some woman at work always smells like a cheap whore and it kills me. My drive into work is 45 minutes so I expect it would be dry by then. Some days I just have a slightly watery eye all day,... (High pollen days) and it just kinda stays moist in the crease ( I have that disappearing overlap crease),... paint pots are a NO NO on these days,.. I just have to suck it up,. Dry the crease and apply a paint or a fluidline as fast as I can and dry it quickly to go all day without watery eye creasing. I will say however,.. I do still love paint pots for other reasons,.. and just like a CCB,.. will wear it over paint on those irk-some days.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 8, 2007)

It was about 100 degrees yesterday in Washington DC and I was meeting a friend for lunch and my paint pot didn't crease on me at all. And I have oily skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They work well for some and maybe not for others.


----------



## jenii (Aug 8, 2007)

I definitely want Fresco Rose. Seems like it'd be good base to actually make Girlie show up on my lids. ~_~


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 8, 2007)

It's a beautiful color.


----------



## tobakos1 (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the Paint Pots, I hope that they make more purples and pinks, but I don't find the lightest color (bare study?) effective as a e/s primer. I find that UDPP is much more effective. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MisaMayah (Aug 8, 2007)

I went to my MAC counter yesterday and loved them I wanted like 6 of them but i'm not working at the moment so I was bitterly disappointed. AND THEN I remembered they're apart of the permanent collection so yay!! No rush.

Also I think using your fingers is the best way to apply them. For bacteria issues just keep a little spatula for each colour and scoop what you need out of the pot then wash the spatula for the next use.


----------



## Iridescence (Aug 8, 2007)

I had no interest in this collection which is a first in some time! But then my mom surprised me and bought me two and now I have 5 of them!!! I love them!

I use UDPP as a base and then the paint pot as a second base and my make up stays on for more than 16 hours without creasing or moving!

So far I've tried:
rubenesque with melon pigment over top...I did an eotd if you're interested...thread is called "I want tomorrow..." 

and today I am wearing, indian wood with twinks in the outer corners and blacktrack to line with greenplay LLL on top of the liner. 

The one thing I really like about the paint pots is that you can wear it alone or with another color and it doesn't look like a paint.


----------



## Karyn (Aug 8, 2007)

I wore Ether over Greenstroke with Haux over Black Tied on the crease and Shroom to the brow.  A miracle--Zero crease issue!  Dry and perfectly in place all day!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Didn't even need to reapply any shadow like I usually do.  I'll see how it is wehn I get home from a meeting I have this evening.

6 am to 10 pm:  No crease issues!  The color stayed on, though a bit faded.  I love it!  Picked up a Bare Study too.   I hope I like it!  I see a comment here that it is not a good e/s primer, but I think I read in an earlier post that is good alone.   We shall see!

Karyn


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 8, 2007)

I wore indianwood with woodwinked and romp yesterday, did all my errands including my outside ones and spent 2 hours in the gym hitting walls and my eyes were exactly as they'd been when I left in the a.m.


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_I'd be interested to hear about the way they last with people with watery eyes if the Paint Pot dries first. The product is supposed to be waterproof... after a dry-down time of about a minute or so, I wonder if you watery-eyed folk would have better luck? Anyone???_

 
our trainers told us they were not waterproof, and the update book doesn't say waterproof.  were you told they were?  it would be nice to know for sure.


----------



## makeupgal (Aug 9, 2007)

You girls are going to think I've lost my mind....but....I bought one paint pot "Painterly" and I hate it.  Thought I'd try it out before buying them all.  Glad I did that cuz it does not grab my eyeshadows at all.  I don't get it.  The only way I got it to work was to put a little bit of ccb over it.  Anyone else having this problem or just me?


----------



## Bernadette (Aug 9, 2007)

I love em. I've been using them at counter on pretty much every customer.
I think the paint pots apply to an older eye better than any other base. They smooth on over any crepey-ness and help fill in that texture.
I was told at update that paint pots are more of an 8 hour wear whereas paints are more of a 12 hour wear. I'm still testing out the wear time for myself.
I wore Mossscape with Copperized pigement over it yesterday for about 11 hours and had no creasin, rub-off or anything.

One of my favorite looks is Brown Down shadow in the crease, Artifact paint pot all over the lid, and Clare De Lune shadow to highlight. Beautiful.


----------



## annielise (Aug 10, 2007)

For me the most fool-proof way of wearing the paint pots (and a whopping 12 hours or more of staying power) is to layer the paint pot over Beige-ing shadestick, then use the shadows over these 2.


----------



## logan44103 (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgal* 

 
_You girls are going to think I've lost my mind....but....I bought one paint pot "Painterly" and I hate it.  Thought I'd try it out before buying them all.  Glad I did that cuz it does not grab my eyeshadows at all.  I don't get it.  The only way I got it to work was to put a little bit of ccb over it.  Anyone else having this problem or just me?_

 
I just bought two of the paint pots tonight at the MAC store. The MA helping me said that these dry a bit faster than regular paints so you have to work a bit more quickly when applying shadows over these paints. I was kidding around with her and said, "well, I guess I'll work on one eye at a time. She said that would be a good idea. 
This could be why your shadows didn't grab...maybe the paint had already dried.
I hope this helps


----------



## xkriss (Aug 11, 2007)

I can't wait to get these and try them out. Artifact looks wonderful. Anyone know of something to pair with it?


----------



## melliquor (Aug 11, 2007)

Delft is the best paint pot EVER and perfect with Parrot, Moth Brown, and Ether.  I am in love with the paint pots.  I want to get every single one of them.  So far, I have Delft, Greensmoke, Bare Study, Indianwood, Fresco Rose, Stray Gray, and Artifact.  I love every single one of them.


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 12, 2007)

I soo love the paint pots
I currently have delft & painterly & I want to get indianwood (great replacement for bamboom paint), Greenstroke & Bare Study

Ladies Thanks so much for the wonderful recommendations 
I can't wait to try delft under club hot hot hot


----------



## DarthMO (Aug 13, 2007)

I just got Delft. After reading all these posts and ideas from you ladies. I'm so tempted to get more colours! Gosh, I'm going to be so broke >.<


----------



## aprilprincesse (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *logan44103* 

 
_I just bought two of the paint pots tonight at the MAC store. The MA helping me said that these dry a bit faster than regular paints so you have to work a bit more quickly when applying shadows over these paints. I was kidding around with her and said, "well, I guess I'll work on one eye at a time. She said that would be a good idea. 
This could be why your shadows didn't grab...maybe the paint had already dried.
I hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was under the impression you were supposed to let the paint pots dry first - I waited a few minutes after applying to put on my eye shadow, now I can't wait to try it while the paint is still wet.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgal* 

 
_You girls are going to think I've lost my mind....but....I bought one paint pot "Painterly" and I hate it. Thought I'd try it out before buying them all. Glad I did that cuz it does not grab my eyeshadows at all. I don't get it. The only way I got it to work was to put a little bit of ccb over it. Anyone else having this problem or just me?_

 
*gasp*

Give me another chance..


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 13, 2007)

And I have to get Delft. You guys make it sound so beautiful!!!


----------



## makeupgal (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_*gasp*

Give me another chance.._

 
I gave it another chance and I now like it.  I am doing the one eye at a time trick plus a thin layer of CCB is helping out a lot too.  Thanks all.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgal* 

 
_I gave it another chance and I now like it. I am doing the one eye at a time trick plus a thin layer of CCB is helping out a lot too. Thanks all._

 
Yay!!!


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_I definitely want Fresco Rose. Seems like it'd be good base to actually make Girlie show up on my lids. ~_~_

 
This is a beautiful combo! Fresco Rose is almost the SAME shade as Girlie, only in paint form, so these together really make the pink POP. I wore this out on Friday night &my boyfriend said my eyes looked SO vibrant.

Fresco Rose was the only one I bought so far. I had a bit of an issue the 1st time I wore it, but I think that was because it was a little dried out on the top. Now that I've scraped through the first layer, its much smoother & more moisturizing. I really love the texture, especially because I had DRY eyelids! I will definitely be going back for more. Delft is next, then Indianwood, Artifact, Moss Scape, Rubenesque. Plus, I can't wait to see the colors in the McQueen collection! They definitely need to make a purple paint pot as well!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh, I have girlie and have yet to wear it. I must try this with Fresco Rose.


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgal* 

 
_You girls are going to think I've lost my mind....but....I bought one paint pot "Painterly" and I hate it.  Thought I'd try it out before buying them all.  Glad I did that cuz it does not grab my eyeshadows at all.  I don't get it.  The only way I got it to work was to put a little bit of ccb over it.  Anyone else having this problem or just me?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lethaldesign* 

 
_This is a beautiful combo! Fresco Rose is almost the SAME shade as Girlie, only in paint form, so these together really make the pink POP.

I had a bit of an issue the 1st time I wore it, but I think that was because it was a little dried out on the top. Now that I've scraped through the first layer, its much smoother & more moisturizing. I really love the texture, especially because I had DRY eyelids! ... Plus, I can't wait to see the colors in the McQueen collection! They definitely need to make a purple paint pot as well!_

 
I had a similar issue but I did a live chat with MAC and they said to apply Fast Response Eye Cream or any eye cream I guess and this well help improve the texture and drying time. I had the issue first with the shadesticks but I've found that a lil eye cream helps a lot! I can't wait for new colors =) And yes...Fresco Rose and Girlie is fabulous...I did that one day with electra in the crease


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 14, 2007)

I love all of them except Bare Study.  It's beautiful in the pot, but I had a hard time getting eyeshadow to stick on it. I actually regretted using it in one of my makeup applications. I used it with Phloof, Stars N' Rockets, and and Contrast, and I could not get Stars N' Rockets to look the way I wanted it to look. I had to apply 500 layers of eyeshadow to get it to look decent. I haven't had any other problems with the other paints.


----------



## sitasati (Aug 15, 2007)

what brushes do you use to apply? I wear artifact alone ...and thats easy but I bought and delft and greenstroke and it looks cakey and dryish on me...help!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 15, 2007)

I use eye cream under Painterly and I use a concealer brush to apply.  It goes on really smooth. I just put on one coat.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sitasati* 

 
_what brushes do you use to apply? I wear artifact alone ...and thats easy but I bought and delft and greenstroke and it looks cakey and dryish on me...help!_

 
Fingers (after removing it from the pot), the 242 works well,.. also the small shader. 

The sonia Kashuk concealer brush or the mac concealer brush works well too. Just some that I have had luck with.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 15, 2007)

Completly agree! I bought delft, moss scape and rubernsque!!! I love them. Under everything!!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiko* 

 
_a little off topic...do you all use any brushes for that, or just fingers?_

 
I use a small conceler brush. works great!


----------



## powderpaint (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiko* 

 
_a little off topic...do you all use any brushes for that, or just fingers?_

 
I use mine with Bobbi Brown's Cream Eyeshadow brush.


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 17, 2007)

I used Fresco Rose under Mauvement pigment today &I looooove it. It turned into this beautiful shimmery plummy-pink shade. Its pretty much the color I WANTED Mauvement to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Try it, its beautiful!


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 27, 2007)

I got Greenstroke today. I swatched it on my hand next to Club, and that looked like it could be a great combo. Greenstroke on lid and Club in crease. 
It also seemed to go very well with Ether MES, but that's no surprise I gather.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_does anyone have a creasing problem with these..._

 
Saddly I do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so bummed because I really wanted these to be a perfect base because they are so damn pretty. *Curse my oily lids!*


----------



## ellemarie (Aug 28, 2007)

I only have Painterly for now and I love it as a base.  I apply it with the green brush I got from the Catherine D. collection. Now I really want Delft!


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lethaldesign* 

 
_I used Fresco Rose under Mauvement pigment today &I looooove it. It turned into this beautiful shimmery plummy-pink shade. Its pretty much the color I WANTED Mauvement to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Try it, its beautiful!_

 
That is what I am wearing today, and OMG it is gorgeous!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Delft is the best paint pot EVER and perfect with Parrot, Moth Brown, and Ether.  I am in love with the paint pots.  I want to get every single one of them.  So far, I have Delft, Greensmoke, Bare Study, Indianwood, Fresco Rose, Stray Gray, and Artifact.  I love every single one of them._

 
Probably dumb question but what is Stray Grey? Haven't seen that one.

OK, I did just find that Stray Grey and Stringalong are LE. Can someone give me a good color description of them? Also are they frost, satin, or cream? Any swatches? Thanks big time


----------



## aziajs (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Probably dumb question but what is Stray Grey? Haven't seen that one.

OK, I did just find that Stray Grey and Stringalong are LE. Can someone give me a good color description of them? Also are they frost, satin, or cream? Any swatches? Thanks big time_

 
I think there are swatches in the swatch forum.  

Stray Gray - Grey mauve (cream) 
Stringalong - Warm mid-tone brown (cream)


----------



## Kiko (Sep 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_Re: BRUSHES

Use the 217 and you will fall in love._

 
I finally bought a 217 for my paint pots, and am falling in love with it! I'm now thinking about one more 217 for my other powder eye shadow. Thank you for the info.


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 1, 2007)

I bought Bare Study last week, and I love it! I've worn it with eyeshadows, took a 4hr nap, and my eyeshadow still looked great! Mind you, I tend to snuggle my face in a pillow, LOL.

I wore Bare Study on my eyelid, eyeliner, and mascara to go work out... Even after running in the heat NOTHING smeared, and my eyes looked fresh + pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love it! Eventually I'll get all of them, but for now Bare Study works great for me.


----------



## glamqueen1 (Sep 1, 2007)

I got Painterly and Bare Study,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Painterly as a base. I actually bought an artist's synthetic brush for the purpose, from a brand called Lucas, size 10. It's soft and drop-formed, just like 217, but it doesn't absorbe anything, being synthetic. And it's at least half the price!
Being "older" (I reached the unspeakable age of 38
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ,I found that the paintpot smoothes the eyelid out, and also makes the eyeshadow smoother! Bare Study is a great highlighter, I use it on the inner corners of my eyes, and it stays there all day!
Reading about all your buys, and being so satisfied, makes me want to get more! at least fresco rose...


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2007)

I can't wait to get to my counter to play with these...I never bought Paints because of the tubes and I knew that they would ooze and I would lose product, but these look great!  Thanks for all the good ideas!


----------



## Sprout (Sep 5, 2007)

I love that they're perm and I especially love Bare Study with pretty much anything on top of it.  Makes colors pop!  Best product from MAC since MSF's.


----------



## Sprout (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamqueen1* 

 
_Being "older" (I reached the unspeakable age of 38
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ,I found that the paintpot smoothes the eyelid out, and also makes the eyeshadow smoother!_

 

Yes!  I'm getting close to 38 myself and love how these smooth out the eyelids!  I don't have a huge eyelid problem yet, but I think I look a touch more refreshed when using these.  I love these and can't wait for more colors!


----------



## KAIA (Sep 5, 2007)

I loooove them!!! so far I have 6! and planning to get one more..
I got:
*delft
*artifACT
*greenstroke
*fresco rose
*blackground
*rubenesque
I want to get MOSS SCAPE!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 5, 2007)

Maybe you guys have already stated this so sorry if I missed it. But do you guys still use your UDPP with p/pots? I didn't know if it was still need. I just got my p/p in the mail today and haven't tried them. Thank you.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 5, 2007)

yeah, i was in love with paint pots from the start, but now after reading this thread... i need them all! i have groundwork, and now my sublime nature paint is being neglected- oh well, rubenesque, and fresco rose. and i have been eyeing bare study- i thought i was too dark for it but why not? and delft has caught my eye also. thank god these are permanent, because i'm currently unemployed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . . . anywho, i feel that my growing love for these will cause me to neglect my eyeshadows. i love to wear them alone for a quick easy look


----------



## shadowaddict (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm really excited to try my Bare Study and Delft tomorrow. I wasn't sure about Bare Study because it seemed so basic but so many people have raved about it I had to get it. So I hope I'm as pleased also.


----------



## Ramona6 (Sep 6, 2007)

I bought my first paint pot today. I got Indianwood. It is such a pretty color. I applied it with the 242 brush and added some bronze eyeshadow to the crease and it looked amazing. I definitely recommend that color!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 7, 2007)

Am I the *only* person that these crease horribly on? I'm still sad about it...


----------



## Lisa J (Sep 7, 2007)

I have found that they crease more than the paints for sure, unfortunately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I still love the paint pots though, the colours are just gorgeous.  I've taken to applying my bare canvas paint before the paint pot if I really want to prevent creasing.


----------



## powderpaint (Sep 7, 2007)

today i used indianwood toped with casino on the inner lid and tempting on the outer lid and crease highlighted with shroom. 2 unknown men approached me today and said i looked really good. hmmmm....weee!!!!


----------



## MAC-a-Licious (Sep 8, 2007)

I can't say enough about Paint Pots! I've recommended them to all of my friends. 

I use Painterly from lash to brows DAILY. It matches with my natural lid color perfectly and makes the best base. Since I'm very fair-skinned I have visible veins in my eyelids and this covers them completely! Gone are the days of layering concealor to get the right coverage to hide them.

I especially love the fact that a tiny bit goes a long way, making it easy to layer them without having to worry about them creasing or fading. I've used Delft on top of Painterly and then covered those with four other shadows and I never had any problems at all. 

It almost seems silly to call this my Holy Grail item, but.... If it LOOKS like a HG and it WORKS like a HG, then.... I guess it's my HG!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Maybe you guys have already stated this so sorry if I missed it. But do you guys still use your UDPP with p/pots? I didn't know if it was still need. I just got my p/p in the mail today and haven't tried them. Thank you._

 
I just use it directly on the skin. One of the reasons that I like paint pot is that I can skip the primer. but my paint pot does crease on me eventually...like, after 5 hours, which is pretty lasting already!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 9, 2007)

I still use UDPP.  It lasts for about 14 hours for me and never budges or smears.  I love the paint pots.  I want to get all of them.


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have most of the colors except artifact, moss scape and groundwork....I used greenstroke under green smoky eyes and I love it..planning to use blackground as base for another smokey eye soon.


----------



## macedout (Jun 3, 2008)

last yr i applied p/p with the small brush (white head, THAT they were orig promoting them with, similar in texture to lip brush) and didnt like it ...but last week i decided to try again and bought the 252 brush and it applies the p/p FANTAStiCLY!!!!!! yahhhoooo!

252 for p/p is a MUST


----------



## xoMACox (Jun 4, 2008)

I was at the MAC counter tonight stocking up on cotton candy paint and didn't see FRESCO ROSE pot...for those of you who've tried both cotton candy and fresco rose...which one did you like best?  Anyone have a picture with it on?  Now I'm thinking that maybe I'll exchange a cotton candy for a fresco rose...Is it the same pretty soft pink?


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC-a-Licious* 

 
_I use Painterly from lash to brows DAILY. It matches with my natural lid color perfectly and makes the best base. Since I'm very fair-skinned I have visible veins in my eyelids and this covers them completely! Gone are the days of layering concealor to get the right coverage to hide them._

 
same for me but with Soft Ochre p/p! love that stuff! =)


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 9, 2008)

This is such a great thread.  I really want all the paint pots but I lack the creativity on what to pair them with.

Thank goodness for all of your help


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 27, 2010)

I currently apply with my fingers but I'll have to try using the 217 brush to see if it's easier to apply.


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 5, 2010)

I use Groundwork allover but it creases on me.


----------



## singer82 (May 24, 2010)

Whats a good PP for purple/pink shadows? Green and blue?
the black one....im guessing thats good for smokey eyes?


----------



## Door (May 25, 2010)

I'm so glad I found this threat, because this is the best tip ever:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lethaldesign* 

 
_I used Fresco Rose under Mauvement pigment today &I looooove it. It turned into this beautiful shimmery plummy-pink shade. Its pretty much the color I WANTED Mauvement to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Try it, its beautiful!_

 
I bought Fresco Rose after I heard that it will be discontinued and I'm a real sucker when it comes to pinks. Until today I've been regretting buying Fresco Rose, because it doesn't look that good on me nor does it work that well under any of my e/s. Since I also have a sample of the Mauvement I decided to try this combination and it is gorgeous! 

I'm so going to get a full sized jar of Mauvement from Fabulous Felines collection. Can't wait!


----------



## ms. kendra (May 25, 2010)

I have a few of them but my shadows still crease by mid-day. I have extremely oily lids and unfortunately I haven't found a shadow primer yet that can remedy this problem.


----------



## Door (May 26, 2010)

Have you tried Urban Decay Primer Potion under paint pots? I have very oily lids also and using UDPP under paint pot does make the difference. 

I can't tell how happy I am about the tip of using FR under Mauvement pigment. I have now tried it under some other neutral colors and I'm in love. Satin Taupe and Naked Lunch both looks way better than over Painterly or Bare Study. Tomorrow I'll try it under some other neutral e/s.


----------



## sunshine817 (May 29, 2010)

have they discontinue greenstroke? rubenesque is my favorite!


----------



## kdolll (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunshine817* 

 
_have they discontinue greenstroke? rubenesque is my favorite!_

 
i think so. i see it in my CCO all the time.

Quite Natural is BY FAR my FAVORITE paint pot! I literally wear it under every color!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2010)

yes i'm pretty sure that greenstroke is dc'd. which is a shame because it's a lovely silvery green. it goes well as a base for guilded green pigment!


----------



## ms. kendra (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Door* 

 
_Have you tried Urban Decay Primer Potion under paint pots? I have very oily lids also and using UDPP under paint pot does make the difference. 

I can't tell how happy I am about the tip of using FR under Mauvement pigment. I have now tried it under some other neutral colors and I'm in love. Satin Taupe and Naked Lunch both looks way better than over Painterly or Bare Study. Tomorrow I'll try it under some other neutral e/s._

 

I haven't and sadly I gave my UD PP to my younger sister. My thinking was that layering all the products would make a creasy mess, but I'm willing to give it another go. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## liibyz (Jun 5, 2010)

Paintpots are great as bases, so are NYX shadowsticks. Haven't creased on me yet.


----------

